# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Which Wine Red Shrimp Pattern do you prefer?

## silane

Which Wine Red Shrimp Pattern do you prefer?


Which Wine Red Shrimp Pattern do you prefer?

*WR A* (has large white bars on red)



*WR B* (most of the surface is red, with small patches of white)

----------


## stonespot

I like B because it's like cross bred with sakura. Imagine monster red sakura (Spid's sakura shrimp) with very good white patch.

----------


## Robert

> I like B because it's like cross bred with sakura. Imagine monster red sakura (Spid's sakura shrimp) with very good white patch.


Hi,
these shrimps are no cross-breeds with Sakura shrimps (Neocaridina heteropoda var.). Caridina and Neocaridina species have important morphological differences and so there are no hybrids. Even if they would cross-breed, the result would be a brown-grey shrimp and no red one.

----------


## natureAddict

personally i prefer the wrB because we know the selective breeding processes it has to go through. from my interaction with the public and friends i have found that 1st timers (at 1st sight) they prefer the bumble bee, and many say its so 'cute'

----------


## cheetf

WR A just looks like a 'slightly modified' CRS to me  :Grin:

----------


## d2sign

Hey silane, Isn't the WR B already has a name called "Red Ruby"? One of my favorite shrimp when you 1st intro them  :Grin:

----------


## silane

> Hey silane, Isn't the WR B already has a name called "Red Ruby"? One of my favorite shrimp when you 1st intro them


 
Yes it is... just want to see people prefer which pattern.

----------


## Spid

WRA looks better. 

Bro Silane, are the white so thick for every pieces of wine red?

----------


## silane

Yes, every piece is of this thickness.

----------


## Spid

Woa. Any chances you have outcross to CRS?

----------


## Xmant

> Yes, every piece is of this thickness.


Will their colors be affected by water parameters?

----------


## silane

Water parameter has little effect on the color, it is alway that thick. But if water parameter is so bad that make a Wine Red sick, that is anotehr matter.

----------


## d2sign

The trend haven't change, you can still enjoying keeping CRS for the next 3 years I guess. The available stocks and the price for wine red make it harder to access for most hobbyist.

----------


## Aria

I like WRB. It looks so intense from an aesthetic point of view

----------


## acit

If I have to choose between A and B, I will take B.
What happened to all the King Kongs??
I haven't seen them in any shops yet.
Red Ruby/Wine I have seen at least one before.


Cheers
Acit

----------


## silane

For King Kong and Panda, it was very much wanted from start, they have no chance to end up in shops, most of the time, they are reserved and now I heard, selling size is as small as 0.5cm and there are many willing buyers to grab. The demand of Wine red has shot up too. Of course, this is not happening in Singapore, I suspect those who has these type of shrimps for sales, will find the way directly to Japan breeders tanks and no chance to show up in LFS. Which local FS dare to live display such high price shrimps forseeing no buyers?


Here is the only LFS selling in Singapore:
http://www.midori-sg.com/prodindex.p...ate=-1&cate=70

----------


## acit

If I may ask....where should I post my shrimp photo if I want to sell them to Japan.

I have a little red wine .... would love to get some money for it he he he

Please forgive me if this question is inappropriate.



Cheers
Acit
Newbie Baby

----------


## silane

I am not too sure, that why I use the word "suspect".  :Very Happy:

----------


## acit

LOL

Maybe I need to learn some Japanese  :Wink: 
Then can surf some Japanese website.


Cheers
Acit

----------


## d2sign

Try this one after you learn your japanese:
http://www.bidders.co.jp/list1/9311213

Why don't show us some of your wine red here? Perhaps will drive some interest for potential buyer  :Very Happy:

----------


## acit

If you interested in the photo....go here  :Smile: 

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=7451

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=7551


Cheers
Acit

----------


## d2sign

Whoa....Stunning!

----------


## silane

Just harvested these:

----------


## bluedc

great shrimp, like more white on the wine red.

----------


## acit

Gimme some :P
Ha ha ha
Love your shrimps.
Can share close up photo?....please :Embarassed: 


Cheers
Acit

----------


## zoombee

> Just harvested these:


what shrimps are those? why blue color one? BDS color fade?

----------


## silane

> Gimme some :P
> Ha ha ha
> Love your shrimps.
> Can share close up photo?....please
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Acit


Sorry for the late reply, has been very busy.

Found this "extreme" King kong baby today:


It is a little more extreme as it has 1 white dot less.  :Very Happy: 





> what shrimps are those? why blue color one? BDS color fade?


The red ones are known as wine red, red ruby and can be many names.. For black, those with bar white are known as panda and those with less white are known as king kong and ..... You can considered them as BDS with intense (pure) black and intense (pure) white.  :Smile:

----------


## TheAlpha

I would prefer shrimp 2.Shrimp 1 look more like CRS though.  :Razz:

----------


## MrSpock

wow... at the site... these black ones going for bids of Y200,000!!! That's like SG$3000!! 

for a shrimp! My goodness!

----------


## marle

Last time I saw at NA a single piece of Hinomaru cost $1500 each. Now for the same kind of grade its about a fraction of the cost.

That was in 2006? Can vaguely remember.

Therefore......Lets wait approximately 2-3 years for it to become more affordable.  :Embarassed:

----------


## silane

Yeah, you should wait....

For now not much chance of such shrimps ended in Singapore, foreign countries like Japan are grabbing them up even at size of 0.5cm. Lower spending countries hobbyists like Thailand and Indonesia are coming to Singapore to get from me. Current situation for such shrimps is.... no distance barrier... who can afford will sell to who. It is not like before, has to price drop to attract locals.

As long as Japan and some Europe countries are willing to pay and there is some technically different in breeding between hino and such shrimps, the price will be stay for a while.  :Wink:

----------


## PKB

*WR B* (most of the surface is red, with small patches of white)
[/QUOTE]

I prefer this one..

----------


## silane

It has been a while that the price of such shrimp has determined the general preference.



*WR A* (has large white bars on red)



*WR B* (most of the surface is red, with small patches of white)


WR A is more expensive then WR B. Breeders prefer to let go WR B then WR A. Surprised?? WR B is too much like a CRS why is it more wanted? Now the breeders want to make hino-wine red. That is one CRS has hino pattern. This type:



This piece has red legs, which are in trend, of Pure red line leg color, and has thick white. Hmmm and also blood red... the red is darker then usual wine red. Compare the reddness of those WR in the background. Thus this pic, with its type of unusual dark red, is called Bloody Red among breeders.

So the most wanted Wine Red is those with lot of white and little red. And those with least white are in the cheapest price range.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Crfan

The last picture of the Bloody Red hino is amazing, in that in manages to inherit the desirable qualities of the pure red line and yet darkens the red even more. Does the colouration of the offspring of this line vary or will it be the same?

----------


## silane

Some of the offsprings of such pieces will look like this color, some will be normal wine, some can be king kong. You can see it inherited king kong color too.

This piece has both wine red and king kong genes.

The genetics of this series of shrimps is getting very interesting and one day, the way we breed shrimps will be like guppy.  :Wink:

----------


## Gucci

Silane, 
Are those wine red in Pattern B the cheapest? How about king kong and panda? Which type is more wanted?

----------


## jojoe

In Taiwan Pattern B was selling TWD3500, Black King Kong TWD6500.
Is up to individual of liking the pattern.

Now Japan crazy for Black king kong..





> Silane, 
> Are those wine red in Pattern B the cheapest? How about king kong and panda? Which type is more wanted?

----------


## silane

Actually TWD3500 ($160) for pattern B Wine Red is too much to pay. In local, $120 can get liao. 

For king kong, that day, I just quoted someone 5 for $1000, but since he is a student, I advised him not to buy.

----------


## marle

Anyway, I remember an online lfs website some months back and some local hobbyists selling Wine Red shirmps for a few times the amount quoted. Now, it has fallen quite a few fold to $120! Yeah! More affordable for people like me.





> Last time I saw at NA a single piece of Hinomaru cost $1500 each. Now for the same kind of grade its about a fraction of the cost.
> 
> That was in 2006? Can vaguely remember.
> 
> Therefore......Lets wait approximately 2-3 years for it to become more affordable.





> Yeah, you should wait....
> 
> For now not much chance of such shrimps ended in Singapore, foreign countries like Japan are grabbing them up even at size of 0.5cm. Lower spending countries hobbyists like Thailand and Indonesia are coming to Singapore to get from me. Current situation for such shrimps is.... no distance barrier... who can afford will sell to who. It is not like before, has to price drop to attract locals.
> 
> As long as Japan and some Europe countries are willing to pay and there is some technically different in breeding between hino and such shrimps, the price will be stay for a while.

----------


## marle

I am so excited! The price has fallen quite dramatically in just a matter of months! This is good good news for us invertebrate lovers with not so deep pockets!  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## silane

> Anyway, I remember an online lfs website some months back and some local hobbyists selling Wine Red shirmps for a few times the amount quoted. Now, it has fallen quite a few fold to $120! Yeah! More affordable for people like me.


Those poor color one with lot of red, you know the color look orangy and the red form most part of the body with a little patch fetch the least money, and it is $120. Those bloody red is rare and also if it has hino pattern or even mosura pattern wine red, the price is quite high and also not everyone has them.





> I am so excited! The price has fallen quite dramatically in just a matter of months! This is good good news for us invertebrate lovers with not so deep pockets!


Yeah, I can share your excitemnt too, but $120 for locals is still a big deal, many people still has the mindset to catch shrimps from lake which is free, why need to pay so much for them?

----------


## Gucci

silane,
Do you have Wine red mosura picture?

----------


## marle

> Those poor color one with lot of red, you know the color look orangy and the red form most part of the body with a little patch fetch the least money, and it is $120. Those bloody red is rare and also if it has hino pattern or even mosura pattern wine red, the price is quite high and also not everyone has them.
> 
> Yeah, I can share your excitemnt too, but $120 for locals is still a big deal, many people still has the mindset to catch shrimps from lake which is free, why need to pay so much for them?



Its not about whether $120 is expensive and stuff. The main point is that the pricing of wine red shrimp has fallen a few fold in a matter of months. And i guess there's reasonable basis to conclude a further drop in pricing in the foreseeable future.  :Wink:

----------


## silane

Low quality wine red has fallen, high quality one will stay. If you have seen the real stuff, you will know what is high quality and what is low. If you are referring to the online shop, it is a matter of a year, not a matter of months. I am not trying to defend price of any kind, but just has to be objective. 





> silane,
> Do you have Wine red mosura picture?


Yes, I am in Australia now, will show when I go back. I can tell you such pattern in rare.  :Wink:

----------


## globalcookie

Of Red Wine and Panda, I actually prefers Panda more. I've been keeping CRS but never BDS, and have always like BDS. Panda with unevent white patches just attracts me a lot. I like the solid black, and the white spots with slight bluesh color. 

Wonder when I can set my hands on such shrimps (be it Red Wine or Panda). Given more time, when I can afford, I will buy them.

----------


## altezza_87

> Of Red Wine and Panda, I actually prefers Panda more. I've been keeping CRS but never BDS, and have always like BDS. Panda with unevent white patches just attracts me a lot. I like the solid black, and the white spots with slight bluesh color. 
> 
> Wonder when I can set my hands on such shrimps (be it Red Wine or Panda). Given more time, when I can afford, I will buy them.


been the shrimp heaven before, the uncle says he can get panda. but people only like to ask about it. they are not really willing to pay for it. its just too expensive.

----------


## silane

> Of Red Wine and Panda, I actually prefers Panda more. I've been keeping CRS but never BDS, and have always like BDS. Panda with unevent white patches just attracts me a lot. I like the solid black, and the white spots with slight bluesh color. 
> 
> Wonder when I can set my hands on such shrimps (be it Red Wine or Panda). Given more time, when I can afford, I will buy them.


Yeah, black and white is much wanted, the black is ultimate, you cannot get anything blacker then that, and for the white, you can't get anything whiter then that.

Actually, if you get the correct line of CRS, you can get wine red pretty easily. At least 2 person I know, who deligently follow my instruction to keep Mr Yeh's CRS line separately from other CRS. What they got was a small percentage of baby wine red. One hobboyists, I can rememeber was he bought only 10SS and 10 Golden, and he got 3 or 4 wine red babies, but left with 1 now.

To get king kong from CRS, it is a bit harder, as it requires to have matching genes BDS.

----------


## globalcookie

> Actually, if you get the correct line of CRS, you can get wine red pretty easily. At least 2 person I know, who deligently follow my instruction to keep Mr Yeh's CRS line separately from other CRS. What they got was a small percentage of baby wine red. One hobboyists, I can rememeber was he bought only 10SS and 10 Golden, and he got 3 or 4 wine red babies, but left with 1 now.


10 SS grade pieces of correct line CRS and getting wine red sounds good to me. I am keen, just concern abt e price. If I can afford it, I will take a try and have a dedicate tank for it. Need time to prepare a tank though

----------


## silane

I take it as a sales pitch, but currently, I am keeping this line of crs to breed them, I released them at normal CRS price, because they did not look different from normal CRS. I just want to share the information, it is possible to get wine red from normal (looking) crs line.

Anyway, I dont have such line to release now, due to recent increase of tanks.

----------


## jojoe

Woooo the price drop so fast?
Are you sure Black King Kong 5pcs = S$1000 ?

I don't believe Singapore selling this price, if yes I don't mind getting 10pcs.





> Actually TWD3500 ($160) for pattern B Wine Red is too much to pay. In local, $120 can get liao. 
> 
> For king kong, that day, I just quoted someone 5 for $1000, but since he is a student, I advised him not to buy.

----------


## silane

> Woooo the price drop so fast?
> Are you sure Black King Kong 5pcs = S$1000 ?
> 
> I don't believe Singapore selling this price, if yes I don't mind getting 10pcs.


Thought you said you dont like king kong and not because they are too expensive?  :Very Happy:

----------


## jojoe

You are correct, I still don't like black king kong.
But I am willing to come out s$2000, seeing is there anyone selling the true Black King Kong at this price.

Real stuffs must pay and see with my own eyes, by seeing and pictures does not clear my curiousity. 






> Thought you said you dont like king kong and not because they are too expensive?

----------


## silane

I not referring to you "dont have". But you said you "dont like". So lower price become like, high price become dont like?

----------


## jojoe

Brother Silane,
High or Low price I still don't like black King Kong.

I wanna challenge Singapore Black King Kong seller, Pay S$2000 can I get 10pcs real stuff or just rumors. 
Then I can put in office for open house viewing.





> I not referring to you "dont have". But you said you "dont like". So lower price become like, high price become dont like?

----------


## silane

Bro jojoe

Got money does not mean you will be sold at that price. You should know who I have quoted to, since he is someone you know also. Only then I realised is him, I didnt want to sell.

I would rather keep the shrimps in my tank for my own open house rather to any how sell them.

----------


## jojoe

Got one Taiwanese quoted me Black King Kong 1pc S$100, but he always tell me not enough stocks because he need to supply Japan market. 

I understand why you don't any how sell. 

You quoted who Black King Kong is not my concern, my concern there will not be such cheap King Kong in singapore. 

So to me it just a rumours. 




> Bro jojoe
> 
> Got money does not mean you will be sold at that price. You should know who I have quoted to, since he is someone you know also. Only then I realised is him, I didnt want to sell.
> 
> I would rather keep the shrimps in my tank for my own open house rather to any how sell them.

----------


## marle

> Low quality wine red has fallen, high quality one will stay. If you have seen the real stuff, you will know what is high quality and what is low. If you are referring to the online shop, it is a matter of a year, not a matter of months. I am not trying to defend price of any kind, but just has to be objective. 
> 
> Yes, I am in Australia now, will show when I go back. I can tell you such pattern in rare.






> Last time I saw at NA a single piece of Hinomaru cost $1500 each. Now for the same kind of grade its about a fraction of the cost.
> 
> That was in 2006? Can vaguely remember.
> 
> Therefore......Lets wait approximately 2-3 years for it to become more affordable.





> Yeah, you should wait....
> 
> For now not much chance of such shrimps ended in Singapore, foreign countries like Japan are grabbing them up even at size of 0.5cm. Lower spending countries hobbyists like Thailand and Indonesia are coming to Singapore to get from me. Current situation for such shrimps is.... no distance barrier... who can afford will sell to who. It is not like before, has to price drop to attract locals.
> 
> As long as Japan and some Europe countries are willing to pay and there is some technically different in breeding between hino and such shrimps, the price will be stay for a while.


I find your words a little contradicting. Initially, i mentioned we got to wait a few years as well. 

Anyway, i am not as lucky as you to see or even own such high quality shrimps, but i do understand that there are more shrimp keepers currently than in 2006, many thanks to the crs craze. With the increase of breeders internationally as well as locally, the prices of shrimps might be at a premium to those who want to get higher grade first hand. But we might be able to witness an exponential effect. I don't see a reason why the majority of us hobbyist cant own even higher grade Wine red shrimp in a couple of years time.

~2006--> Hinomaru crs cost $1500 at NA.
2009--> Hinomaru is readily available at affordable prices.


Ultimately, its good that you are considering to hold an open house soon, i am sure many hobbyists will definitely pay you a visit.  :Well done:

----------


## silane

Once in a while, I release rare shrimps to my supportors at low price, as I mentioned. I quoted 5 kingkong mix for $1000. But people like to read between lines and see between pictures, and now both of you reached this conclusion.

It is interesting to see how local hobbyists react to such shrimps and new shrimps. They only talk about price and nothing else much, like how to breed them, how to refine them. And when they discuss price, they really discuss price at the surface. Like for the hino example, I just not too long ago, the price someone bought a hino close to $1000 in Japan, yes, just for a hino. And of course, there is much things about this hino. But for discussion here, we just go by hino and that's all. And even today, one can find sub $10 hino in Japan (so as the case in Singapore). So the price is still range of a hino still wide.

Even for King Kong and Wine red, there are genes concern, price can result differently. But is ok lah, we discuss about price value only and not other factor associated.

----------


## silane

> Got one Taiwanese quoted me Black King Kong 1pc S$100, but he always tell me not enough stocks because he need to supply Japan market. 
> 
> I understand why you not any how sell. 
> 
> You quoted who Black King Kong is not my concern, my concern is there will not be such cheap King Kong in singapore. 
> 
> Is just a rumours.


Talking about Taiwan, a seller told me a Singapore hobbyist didnt buy king kong from him because the breeder bought from Taipei, but strangely, the Singapore hobbyist said he didnt buy king kong.

Is just a rumours???

----------


## silane

> Ultimately, its good that you are considering to hold an open house soon, i am sure many hobbyists will definitely pay you a visit.


Yeah, the day will come when I able to breed some rare shrimps in large number, I should be proud to a open house. It will be free to visit, no need to pay, no need everything also talk about $$.

But my setup is not totally not shown, a member has already seen. The very questions given to the members is how silane setup his tank. What equipment he uses...

----------


## Gexrian

I believe there rae some who are interested in breeding that is posted here. Also for the Taiwanese shrimp line how should one keep them to get the red wines? If not suitable here I can create a new thread. I am sure many others are very interested too!  :Grin: 




> Once in a while, I release rare shrimps to my supportors at low price, as I mentioned. I quoted 5 kingkong mix for $1000. But people like to read between lines and see between pictures, and now both of you reached this conclusion.
> 
> It is interesting to see how local hobbyists react to such shrimps and new shrimps. They only talk about price and nothing else much, like how to breed them, how to refine them. And when they discuss price, they really discuss price at the surface. Like for the hino example, I just not too long ago, the price someone bought a hino close to $1000 in Japan, yes, just for a hino. And of course, there is much things about this hino. But for discussion here, we just go by hino and that's all. And even today, one can find sub $10 hino in Japan (so as the case in Singapore). So the price is still range of a hino still wide.
> 
> Even for King Kong and Wine red, there are genes concern, price can result differently. But is ok lah, we discuss about price value only and not other factor associated.

----------


## Taz1

> I take it as a sales pitch, but currently, I am keeping this line of crs to breed them, I released them at normal CRS price, because they did not look different from normal CRS. I just want to share the information, it is possible to get wine red from normal (looking) crs line.
> 
> Anyway, I dont have such line to release now, due to recent increase of tanks.


Hi Silane, 

You release it to LFS ?

Few months back I got 5 pcs of S grade CRS from C328, of the off spring I found 2 WR, should I seperate the parent from others ?

----------


## Xmant

You must be very lucky.

----------


## silane

> Hi Silane, 
> 
> You release it to LFS ?
> 
> Few months back I got 5 pcs of S grade CRS from C328, of the off spring I found 2 WR, should I seperate the parent from others ?





> I believe there rae some who are interested in breeding that is posted here. Also for the Taiwanese shrimp line how should one keep them to get the red wines? If not suitable here I can create a new thread. I am sure many others are very interested too!


Hi, finally got people wants to talk about wine red shrimp breeding. Let's go by PM, since most people not interested.

----------


## drakeho

Hi Silane 

Can you pass over some Red Wine to me so I can also start talking about breeding them ?  :Wink:

----------


## silane

Sure. 

I prefer to have nar mature L600 from you, so I can talk about breeding them too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Numbskull

Just a Ques.

If i do selective red wine breeding, will my offsprings be only red wine?? or crs pattern?? How would i know whether my crs will produce red wine like silane and others?? Will a Red wine female mate with a male snow white/golden what will the offsprings become??

----------


## tribalsun

Really nice shrimp you have there!
If you have somemore to let go, do let me know! I'm interested in it.

----------


## friend688

The time for purchase of such shrimps is now. I stayed away from this hobby for three years.

Regards,
Tam

 :Smug:

----------


## Dscheng

My newly arrived wine red. WR-A and WR-B mixed. Wish me good luck !

Dripping acclimation.


Quarantine zone.


Close up.

----------


## Dscheng

After 1 month of hard work to maintain the tank ! My WR is finally berried !

12235142_1026293847421909_5801054723466567819_n.jpg

----------


## zeus888

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

Another berried !

----------

